# FRONTIER HATE- Swithching to Time Warner



## M3 Adjuster (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello Tivo Community.....

I have been with Verizon Fios for more than a decade,.. but my recent move all of 15 miles away has been too much for Frontier. I requested a change of service to my new address on 05/18... 

Ever since 05/20 when a frontier rep called and cancelled my appointment for 05/23 by leaving a voicemail on my work phone whose outgoing message indicated that I was OUT OF THE OFFICE (because I was like.. you know.. *moving*..... I have been without service. 

6 phone calls later, I still have no tv or internet service.. so over a week ago I called for Time Warner Cable and have a date set for 06/10 install 
(edit - I called and they moved it up to 06/07) 

I would normally SEARCH more.. but I currently only have cel phone internet and data is now overrunning over and would appreciate any assistance with info on how service may be different using a TIVO BOLT with TWC instead of FIOS. 

I have purchased an N600 combo router and cable modem for the install.. and need to run my Bolt in the main room and a Mini in another room.

Verizon carried multistream cards...are these available via TWC? The TWC rep I spoke with that moved up my install date was knowledgeable about nearly all things except cable cards. A much better experience than the 6 phone calls with no result and no ETA for service still with Frontier.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Service from any cable company seems to be six of one, half dozen of the other. Plenty of threads out there that work out the exact opposite of yours. Glad its working out for you.

Multistream cards are the only ones available these days.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Must be nice to have a choice of cable providers other than between one particular company and doing without.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Time warner wasn't bad with cablecard activations lately. Just know you'll probably need a tuning adapter now though, and be prepared for another changeover of MSOs because Charter just completed their buyout of TWC and Brighthouse.


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

i have not had any issues with TWC running internet or cablecard lately. Every once in a while my card will drop a bank of channels. I have to call TWC cable card help desk directly since no one at the main customer svc seems to handle/understand Tivo and the cable card setup. 

I don't know about your previous but TWC setup will be as follows..

coax from wall to splitter. One end goes to your modem other to your tuning adapter. Then coax out of tuning adapter into tivo. Cablecard into tivo and then the card has to be programmed by TWC. In both my moves none of the installers knew how to do this and all had to make multiple calls to Cablecard help desk. I'm not sure if I can post the direct number on here but you'll want to keep it handy just in case. I use gigabit ethernet powerline adapters that allow my mini to talk to my roamio in the other room. 

twc cablecard help desk 866-532-2598


----------



## Althalus (Mar 29, 2016)

I just went from frontier to bright house/charter due to similar reasons as you. The change was easy, the only annoying thing is I now need a tuning adapter. 

I think it is annoying that they need a tuning adapter because they need bidirectional communication for switched video to work, but on demand still does not work. you would think if the tuning adapter is bidirectional it would make on demand work.


----------



## apwelsh (Dec 11, 2013)

M3 Adjuster said:


> Verizon carried multistream cards...are these available via TWC? The TWC rep I spoke with that moved up my install date was knowledgeable about nearly all things except cable cards. A much better experience than the 6 phone calls with no result and no ETA for service still with Frontier.


All cable providers are requires by law (via FCC) to offer cable cards if their system is digitally encrypted so your digital cable ready TV will work. It gets problematic when they need tuning adaptors though. It works fine with tivo, but the hardware they provide is always used, beat up, and less than reliable.


----------

